# Creating the best steak, pork, or chicken



## hassified (Sep 27, 2009)

This tip came to me via a friend at work. This little technique will make any cut of meat tender and juicy.

What you will need is:
Bottle of lemon juice
Shaker of unflavored meat tenderizer
Your favorite cut of meat(I love steak)
30 min. to kill

Just shake on the meat tenderizer(both sides), wet with lemon juice(both sides) and stack on a tray or plate in the fridge for 30 min.(no more, no less).

After waiting, cook and season as you like.
Now, that is North Carolina Cooking!!!!!
Thanks to Cabot LaPradd.


----------

